# Just Purchased a Graflex Pacemaker Graphic and I Need Help With It



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 8, 2013)

Just purchased a Graflex pacemaker crown graphic and I wanted to see if anyone had any extra 4x5 film hangers and I wanted to see what kind of tripod do I need. My tripod now will not hold it. Also I am looking for a neck strap for it and I am looking for a case for it. If anyone can help that would be great!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

graflex case | eBay

graflex film hanger | eBay


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 8, 2013)

wow thank you so much! I need some film hangers to develop sheet film with thank you for finding it. What kind of strap should I use.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2013)

A Strong one!  I don't recall the a neck-strap ever being a standard item with these, just the hand-straps on the side.  As far as a tripod goes, anything with a 3/8 NC mounting bolt.  Something with a Manfrotto RC6 head would be good, say a set of aluminum 055 legs for instance.


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 8, 2013)

wow thank you so much where can you find the developing hangers where I can develop my own 4x5 film?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2013)

Adorama should carry all of that, and you can likely find it on eBay as well.  I'm sure any large photo store will still carry something like Porta 400 in 4x5.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2013)

Moved to a different forum for better exposure and more help.


----------



## Pumpedupkicks (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2013)

Home | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

your new friend


----------



## timor (Jun 8, 2013)

Pumpedupkicks said:


> Just purchased a Graflex pacemaker crown graphic and I wanted to see if anyone had any extra 4x5 film hangers


Check this out:
BUY MOD54 - £44.50 Free Shipping Worldwide - Direct from the inventor Morgan O'Donovan
I am using older version of this holder, I like to do things with the light on.


----------



## IanG (Jun 11, 2013)

I use my Crown Graphic with a small Slick Sprint Pro II tripod with a ball-head because it'll fit in a small backpack along with the camera, I also use it hand-held where tripods aren't permitted. I tend to carry the camera open on a tripod when I've setup to shoot, or just use the side strap when working hand-held

Another processing option is a JOBO tank, I have two 2000 series tanks and can process 12 sheets at a time in one, mine are pre rotary but the Rotary Jobo tanks are another option.

Ian


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 11, 2013)

I found this while noodling around, looks interesting for a DIY daylight tank:  http://www.photosmith.ca/Library/PV...ank System for 4x5 or Paper Processing 01.pdf


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2013)

There's been discussion about shooting 4x5 sheet film on  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide  on their Flickr page discussion group, and there might be a video or an episode of the podcast about it. They did have some film for sale in their store.

I've found used & vintage film and darkroom supplies thru Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, Midwest Photo Exchange, Columbus Camera Group, and Pacific Rim - some of them list items either on ebay or on their Facebook pages. (Will pm you another source.)   

Ilford is taking their annual orders for ULF (ultra large format) and specialty films til the deadline in later June. Their website has a list of sellers like Freestyle that are taking orders which I think they combine and send in to Ilford. Not sure offhand if or what 4x5 might be included.


----------



## bsinmich (Jun 17, 2013)

If you want to hang a 4X5 around your neck I think you will be looking at a sore neck very soon.  I always used the hand strap or the flash as the handlle when I carried one of those monsters.


----------

